# Snake Tattoos



## Leon1980 (May 14, 2010)

Lets see them!

I want one, but can't find a good death adder image.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 14, 2010)

google acanthophis wellsi and you will find what your looking for, click first link and you will see pictures of very nice snakes. Make sure you get permission to use images though.


----------



## Vincey (May 14, 2010)

My friend got one on his hand really recently, it's quite an eccentric colourful tatt, vicious cartoon type drawings. I love the tatt but on his hand was a dumb idea. Dont do that haha


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

um Whats wrong with geting your hand tattooed?

I have some snake tattoos but would have to find a pic


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

hhmm My main snake tattoo is of a kingsnake so I guess there is no point showing it off .


----------



## Vincey (May 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with hand tattoos, but for a 19 year old who has just entered the tattoo industry as a now 6month apprentice and is having worries as to if its what he REALLY wants to do makes it a dumb idea. I was speaking of my mates situation, not hand tattoos in general. But personally, I'd stray from them on the hand but the main reason is work.


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> Nothing wrong with hand tattoos, but for a 19 year old who has just entered the tattoo industry as a now 6month apprentice and is having worries as to if its what he REALLY wants to do makes it a dumb idea. I was speaking of my mates situation, not hand tattoos in general. But personally, I'd stray from them on the hand but the main reason is work.


 
Okes ,fair enough , That makes perfect sence , There seems to be alot of people sporting hand and neck tattoos without much else now


----------



## Leon1980 (May 14, 2010)

kingsnakes preferred to EAT my hand lol


----------



## Noxious (May 14, 2010)

My ex girlfriend got a massive snake tat on her back soon after we broke up. I thought it was quite appropriate. She didn't like my suggestion of some grass around it.


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

My snake tat ( it's the blue bit on my right flank , under the seahorse)


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 14, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> My snake tat ( it's the blue bit on my right flank , under the seahorse)
> 
> View attachment 145995



wow!!! that's some SERIOUS tattooing....


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2010)

I see normal coloured skin there Bluey... *shakes head*


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I see normal coloured skin there Bluey... *shakes head*



haha yer I need to stop spending all my $$$ on my bloody snakes and get that sorted


----------



## Snakelove (May 14, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> My snake tat ( it's the blue bit on my right flank , under the seahorse)
> 
> View attachment 145995


 
What does that sign mean, the one on your stomach?


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> What does that sign mean, the one on your stomach?



Cave painting. nothing too creapy


----------



## patonthego (May 14, 2010)

*my daughters tattoo*




my daughters tattoo


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

patonthego said:


> View attachment 145997
> my daughters tattoo



haha now I have seen that one before


----------



## Contagion (May 14, 2010)

Gotta finish off the red on the belly and bulk up the outline around the very outside of it on the lower half. Bout 2 - 3 hours left. 11 hours so far.


----------



## patonthego (May 14, 2010)

Kel said to say she loves yours!! quote loves your body.


----------



## Contagion (May 14, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Okes ,fair enough , That makes perfect sence , There seems to be alot of people sporting hand and neck tattoos without much else now


 
I just saw this post.... scene kids... I hate them with a passion.

Saturday night at rosie's is crawling with them. They're all like, oo look at me! I'm so different cos I have tattoos where they can be seen but no where else cos I'm not actually into this kind of thing, I just wanna be special....


----------



## bfg23 (May 14, 2010)

Contagion said:


> They're all like, oo look at me! I'm so different cos I have tattoos where they can be seen but no where else cos I'm not actually into this kind of thing, I just wanna be special....



I got that vibe when I seen Stan Walker.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 14, 2010)

View attachment 146031
View attachment 146030
View attachment 146029
View attachment 146028
check these out now no copying ???????View attachment 146027


----------



## Snakelove (May 14, 2010)

Some people just get tattoos for the wrong reasons!


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

There are right reasons?


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Gotta finish off the red on the belly and bulk up the outline around the very outside of it on the lower half. Bout 2 - 3 hours left. 11 hours so far.



Awesome tat!


----------



## cwtiger (May 14, 2010)

Some nice body art there. I have tattoo's but not of snakes so sorry can't join in the show off. Will sit back and admire.


----------



## Inkage (May 14, 2010)

I've been waiting ages to do some more herp piece's..Only get the odd one here & there.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 14, 2010)

I dont have a snake tatt yet, have got a scorpion (tribal), tiger and dragon, and have another piece in progress at the moment, but my next one after that is going to be a snake, just havnt put alot of thought into it yet...


----------



## danandgaye (May 15, 2010)

seen this thread earlier,knew i had a pic somewhere


----------



## Snakelove (May 15, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> There are right reasons?


 
I'd like to think there is. I definitely didn't get it on impulse and never thought about showing it off and stuff. Get something that means something to you I guess? Just my imo.


----------



## froglet (May 15, 2010)

My snake Tattoo


----------



## Contagion (May 15, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Awesome tat!


 
Why thank you sir.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 15, 2010)

Got it done just after my 18th. Crappy pic I took from my facebook page because I don't have any other pics of it. Creepily enough, the guy who did it when down to Victoria for some more training. Didn't think I'd get the chance to have it touched up/redone. Went into some random tattoo parlor up a flight of stairs at Stones Corner last week... and he works there... World certainly likes to ****** with you.


----------



## Contagion (May 15, 2010)

Hahaha, CD. Yeah pox is back up here again. Should have given me a buzz man. 

Looks good btw.


----------



## morgs202 (May 15, 2010)

froglet said:


> My snake Tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Win! Best one yet IMO


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 15, 2010)

Going back on the 27th to speak with Tony about some of the scarring I did to it. Got told he should be there... I hope so, I feel so bad about not showing him how it turned out. I <3 your tattoo by the way... It's one of those you can just sit and look at (which is how back pieces are supposed to be imo)

Edit: Just remembered you talking about your back piece what seems like years ago xD


----------



## Scleropages (May 15, 2010)

Oh pox did that?
Another nice tat

you should add him as a friend on Facebook and hound him , lol


----------



## Scleropages (May 15, 2010)

froglet said:


> My snake Tattoo
> 
> 
> View attachment 146049
> View attachment 146050



wow nice black headded!


----------



## Contagion (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, it went ages as just outline. Then finally about a 2 months after he was back up here we both went, you know what. Lets smash this thing as fast as we can. First week of grey I did 5 hours, then I couldn't get back in for another 4 weeks or something, he's just too damn busy. I'm booked in for the 26th to get it finished off. The outlining is gunna be really fun.

Yeah sclero, pox be my brother.


----------



## Scleropages (May 15, 2010)

Small world, er not that I have ever met pox , lol

Seen his pecker on BME , LOL


----------



## Contagion (May 15, 2010)

Yeah... alotta people seen his pecker.....


----------



## Stewydead (May 15, 2010)

i have one of those snake tattywozza's, right leg.


----------



## danandgaye (May 15, 2010)

they all make my one look like crap lol but i got mine done before my fascination with snakes came about so mine is not based on my passion for snakes,but definitely got some inspiration from lookin at the other pieces on here my only problem would be deciding what snake to feature...been looking at snake and skull tattoos thats one i'd like to explore if i got the right image


----------



## hypochondroac (May 15, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> My snake tat ( it's the blue bit on my right flank , under the seahorse)



You're nuts, i love it.


----------



## rockyspectrum (Jun 2, 2017)

That is mine http://goosetattoo.com/traditional-snake-tattoo/ snake head


----------

